# Programmierer sucht Frau!



## Markus (8 April 2007)

Es gibt ja irgendwo so eine TV-Sendung "Bauer sucht Frau" - keine Anhung was daran so schwierig sein soll?

Ist es nicht viel schwieriger unsereins unter die Haube zu bekommen, speziell diejenigen von uns die hin und wieder die Erfahrungen von Kurt teilen?

Nagut bei mir kommt vielleicht erschwerend die Selbständigkeit hinzu, bis vor einem Jahr hat meine letzte Beziehung dann gerade noch so gehalten. Aber dann hat mir Hasimausi endgültig gekündigt...

Ich glaub aber inzwischen bin ich zu lange Single, gestern abend haben mich zwei Kumpels abgeholt da wir alle drei wie immer sehr gutaussehend waren ROFLMAO: ) meinte mein Vater ob wir den schon wieder auf Brautschau gehen würden, meine Kumpels haben dann meinem Vater und den anderen Leuten am vollen Tisch erzählt dass sie sich bei mir da inzwischen nicht mehr so sicher wären, möglicherweise schau ich eher nach knackigen jungs...

AHHHHHHHHH! Wer solche Freunde hat...

Naja es ist immer das selbe, man lernt ein nettes mädel kennen. Hin und wieder erwischt man doch tatsächlich eines mit dem man sich durchaus unterhalten kann. Mit der einen oder anderen Trifft man sich später mal wieder auf einen Cocktail, Kaffee, Kino - Standart eben. Alles fängt ganz gut an bis die Frage kommt: "was machst du eigentlich beruflich?"
hat es schon mal einer von euch geschafft das einer Fau zu erklären?
vielleicht sogar so das es sich auch halbwegs interessant anhört?
gut man kann im worst case noch mit den fernreisen punkten, aber genau da ist der nächste haken, wenn sie das toll findet hat sie nicht begriffen das die nicht 3 montate vorher bei tui gebucht werden sondern 3 stunden vor dem musical besuch auf den sie sich schon seit 3 monaten freut...

aber vielleicht sollte sich einfach mal einer (ODER EINE?!) auf meine STELLENANZEIGE bewerben damit ich etwas mehr zeit bekomme um mich um meinen hormonhaushalt zu kümmern?

geht es euch ähnlich und seit ihr trozdem in der lage eine anständige beziehung zu führen? oder gehts hier allen gleich und wir sind auf alle ewigkeit dazu verdammt so zu leben?

dann werden wir irgdendwann so wie die monteure die man überall trifft, welche nur ein paar tage im jahr daheim sind und ihre freude im leben darin gefunden haben auf der ganzen welt mit irgendwelchen nutten rumzuficken?


@die mädels die das vielleicht lesen
ich habe nicht im geringsten etwas dagegen wenn ihr die kontaktinfos aus der stellenanzeige missbraucht um euer glück zu finden... :sm2: 

@die bösen jungs
wenn ihr auf die idee kommt den lieben admin mit einem fake zu verarschen, dann wird der das merken, und er wird dann möglichweise so böse werden das er einen scharfen gegenstand nimmt und aus dem fake ein "echtes" oder sowas änliches macht...

so, und jetz bin ich mal gespannt was ich hier wieder losgetreten habe - schaun wir mal dann sehen wir schon...


----------



## seeba (8 April 2007)

Markus schrieb:


> dann werden wir irgdendwann so wie die monteure die man überall trifft, welche nur ein paar tage im jahr daheim sind und ihre freude im leben darin gefunden haben auf der ganzen welt mit irgendwelchen nutten rumzuficken?


Wäääh, in so Kreisen verkehrst du?  Sind die wirklich so drauf? Sind ja menschliche Abgründe. :???:


----------



## TommyG (8 April 2007)

Puhhh,

hab ich Glück,

hier im Haus bin ich 'der Alte' der seinen Nachwuchs unter die Haube bringen muss.

Andere Kollegen hatten Freundinnen, die mit dem Job groß geworden sind, dort klappt es eigentlich ganz gut

Sonst kann ich mir vorstellen, das das Single- Dasein auch Vorteile hat. OK, man sollte job und Leben vlt. nicht so intensiv vermischen, aber den Chef freuts.. 

Ich sag im Gespräch mit Loitz, die nix mit dem Job am Hut haben, das ich mit Computern und Maschinen zu tun hab, wenns dann ins Details geht, guck denen tieef in die augen, wenn sich Schlafdreck bildet, wechsel Du das Thema...

Greetz, 

und *Erfolg* für Deine Stellenanzeige. Vlt findest du ja ne süße Programmierien ?!?!


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (8 April 2007)

Markus schrieb:


> @die mädels die das vielleicht lesen
> ich habe nicht im geringsten etwas dagegen wenn ihr die kontaktinfos aus der stellenanzeige missbraucht um euer glück zu finden... :sm2:
> 
> so, und jetz bin ich mal gespannt was ich hier wieder losgetreten habe - schaun wir mal dann sehen wir schon...



Was muss ich zahlen, wenn du meine Frau nimmst ?


----------



## Ralle (8 April 2007)

@ug

Wenn ich mal von dir auf deine Frau interpoliere ....
dann komm ich zum Ergebnis, das die nix ist für den armen Markus .


----------



## Markus (9 April 2007)

seeba schrieb:


> Wäääh, in so Kreisen verkehrst du?  Sind die wirklich so drauf? Sind ja menschliche Abgründe. :???:


 

also ich empfinde es teilweise schon als normal das sich leute auf baustellen schon vormittags darüber unterhalten ob der "organisator" schon die weiber für den abend "klar gemacht hat". ich war mal auf einer baustelle in china, da waren einige polen da, denen waren die 25€ nutten von der hotelbar zu teuer die haben kurzerhand die putzfrauen von der baustelle für 15€ ins hotel bestellt oder gleich irgendwo in einem ofen auf der baustelle oder sonst wo genagelt...
oder chinesische hilfsarbeiter die dir fotos von ihren schwestern, mütter, omas, frauen,... vor die nase halten...

ja gibt schon derbe sachen, aber inzwischen schockiert mich das nicht mehr wirklich :???: 


@ug
kann ich vorab mal einen blick in die papiere werfen? speziel das führungszeugniss und die gefahrgutdeklaration würden mich interessieren...


----------



## afk (9 April 2007)

Markus schrieb:


> Alles fängt ganz gut an bis die Frage kommt: "was machst du eigentlich beruflich?"
> hat es schon mal einer von euch geschafft das einer Fau zu erklären?
> vielleicht sogar so das es sich auch halbwegs interessant anhört?


Ich persönlich ziehe es mittlerweile vor, auf diese Frage (egal von wem) etwas pauschalierter zu antworten: "Ich bin so eine Art Schöpfer, ich hauche toten Dingen ihr (Eigen)Leben ein ..."  



Markus schrieb:


> geht es euch ähnlich und seit ihr trozdem in der lage eine anständige beziehung zu führen? oder gehts hier allen gleich und wir sind auf alle ewigkeit dazu verdammt so zu leben?


Meine Frau arbeitet am Wochenende im elterlichen Gastronomiebetrieb mit (ich brauche Dir dazu bestimmt nix erzählen ...), ich komme unter der Woche recht oft spät heim, und bin hin und wieder mal für 1-2 Wochen unterwegs. Da haben wir recht wenig Zeit zum Streiten, das funktioniert seit ungefähr 15 Jahren tadellos. 

Aber eigentlich bist Du doch noch zu jung, um Dir ernsthaft Sorgen zu machen. Das kritische Alter beginnt doch erst mit 30, da hast Du doch noch 5 lange Jahre ...


Gruß Axel


----------



## Markus (9 April 2007)

afk schrieb:


> Aber eigentlich bist Du doch noch zu jung, um Dir ernsthaft Sorgen zu machen. Das kritische Alter beginnt doch erst mit 30, da hast Du doch noch 5 lange Jahre ...
> 
> 
> Gruß Axel


 
jepp aber wenn etwas absehbar ist, dann plege ich nicht tatenlos ins verderben zu reiten...


----------



## dpd80 (9 April 2007)

Ist nur die Frage, ob man hier die Frau fürs Leben findet, auch wenn sich hier einige immer ziemlich weibisch anstellen. 


Hast du es schon mal mit dem neusten Trend "extrem aus dem Haus gehen" versucht? Am besten sollte man das zwischen Freitags 22:00 Uhr und Sonntag 6:00 Uhr versuchen, da ist die Chance am größten auf das andere Geschlecht zu treffen. Um diese Zeit sind sie im Sommer auch oft nur leicht bekleidet und durch diverse alkoholische Getränke sind ihre Fähigkeiten zur optischen Einschätzung möglicher Partner zum teil stark beeinträchtigt, ich weiß ja nicht, wie du so auf nüchterne Frauen wirkst. 


Viel Erfolg :sc4:


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (9 April 2007)

dpd80 schrieb:


> und durch diverse alkoholische Getränke sind ihre Fähigkeiten zur optischen Einschätzung möglicher Partner zum teil stark beeinträchtigt, ich weiß ja nicht, wie du so auf nüchterne Frauen wirkst.



:s18: :s18: :s18: :s18:


----------



## Markus (9 April 2007)

dpd80 schrieb:


> Hast du es schon mal mit dem neusten Trend "extrem aus dem Haus gehen" versucht?


 
glaube mir damit habe nicht im geringsten ein problem, und gehöre auch sicher nicht zu denen die sich in die ecke stellen...
behaupte das ich schon recht "aktiv" bin.

und ich gehöre auch sicher nicht zu denen die nicht wissen würden wie eine mumu aussieht wenn die kühe beim pissen den schwanz nicht heben würden...

und ich darf auch behaupten das die damen die ich bisher "kennengelernt" habe keiner von euch von der bettkante gestossen hätte...
naja ok, der eine oder andere "notnagel" war vielleicht dabei  
(bitte nicht zu ernst nehemen liebe mädels - ganz so schlimm isses auch nicht)

aber diese "DIE ISSES!" war noch nie dabei...

das hier soll jetzt auch keine kontaktanzeige sein, ist eher ein praktischer nebeneffekt.


----------



## zotos (10 April 2007)

@Markus:

Erst erschuf Gott den Esel und sagte zu ihm:  
"Du bist ein Esel. Du wirst unentwegt von morgens bis abends schwere Lasten  
auf deinem Rücken tragen. Du wirst wenig intelligent sein und 50 Jahre leben." 

Darauf entgegnete der Esel:  
"50 Jahre sind zuviel, gib mir bitte nur 20 Jahre." 

Und so ward es! 

Dann schuf Gott den Hund und Sprach zu ihm:  
"Du bist ein Hund. Du wirst über die Güter der Menschen wachen, deren ergebenster  
Freund Du sein wirst.  
Du wirst das essen, was der Mensch dir übrig lässt und 25 Jahre leben." 

Der Hund sagte:  
"Gott, 25 Jahre sind zuviel, gib mir bitte nur 10 Jahre." 

Und so geschah es! 

Dann schuf Gott den Affen und sprach:  
"Du bist ein Affe. Du wirst von Baum zu Baum springen und dich verhalten  
wie ein Idiot. Du wirst lustig sein und so 20 Jahre leben."  

Der Affe sprach:  
"Oh Gott, bitte gib mir nur 10 Jahre." 

Und so ward es! 

Schließlich schuf Gott den Mann und sprach:  
"Du bist ein Mann, das einzige rationale, das die Erde bewohnen wird. Du wirst  
deine Intelligenz nutzen um dir die anderen Geschöpfe untertan zu machen. Du wirst  
die Erde beherrschen und für 20 Jahre leben." 

Darauf sprach der Mann:  
"Gott, Mann zu sein für nur 20 Jahre ist nicht genug! Gib mir die 30 Jahre,  
die der Esel ausschlug, die 15 des Hundes und die 10 des Affen!" 

Und so sorgte Gott dafür, dass der Mann 20 Jahre als Mann lebt, dann heiratet und  
30 Jahre als Esel schwere Lasten trägt und arbeitet. Dann wird er Kinder haben und  
15 Jahre wie ein Hund leben, das Haus bewachen und das essen, was die Familie  
übrig lässt. Im hohen Alter lebt er 10 Jahre als Affe, verhält sich wie ein Idiot  
und amüsiert seine Enkelkinder.


----------



## jmb (10 April 2007)

Markus,

du mußt dir die Frau erziehen, sonst funktioniert es nicht. Daraus entsteht natürlich das Problem, das du eine erziehbare Frau finden mußt. :lol:


----------



## Markus (16 April 2007)

@jmb
eventuell wäre auch eine die mich ein bischen erzieht ganz praktisch...
(@ die sm zunft - nein das war nicht so gemeint, ich bin kein "devotes stück"   )


----------



## Question_mark (17 April 2007)

*Hilfe bei der Brautschau ...*

Hallo Markus,

die ideale Frau sollte folgende Sprüche unbedingt und ganz locker draufhaben :

1. Bist du sicher, dass du genug getrunken hast? Und war das Bier kalt genug ?

2. Das war en toller Furz! Mach noch einen!

3. Ich habe mich entschlossen, im Haus keine Kleider mehr zu tragen.
Stringtangas von Kik sind viel preiswerter

4. Ich bin mal kurz draussen das Haus zu streichen, Gerüst habe ich gerade aufgebaut ...

5. Solltest du jetzt nicht mit deinen Jungs in der Kneipe sein?
Und komm bloss nicht nüchtern nach Hause, Du Schlappi

6. Ich weiss, das ist etwas enger hinten. Würdest du es trotzdem nochmal versuchen? Du hast doch schließlich elf Finger, oder ???

7. Du bist so sexy, wenn du besoffen bist. Soll ich Dir noch einen Kasten Pils holen ???

8. Das verstehe ich vollkommen. Nächstes Jahr habe ich ja wieder Geburtstag. Geh ruhig mit den Jungs ins Stadion.

9. Pass auf, ich verdiene genug. Warum hörst du nicht auf zu arbeiten und verbesserst dein Handicap?

10. Schatz, die nette Nachbarstochter sonnt sich gerade wieder. Das musst du sehen!

11. Nein, nein. Ich nehme das Auto nur, um einen Ölwechsel zu machen.

12. Was sagst du dazu: Wir holen uns einen guten Pornofilm und einen Kasten Bier und ich rufe dann noch die Sabine, Tanja und Katrin an.

13. Tu mir einen Gefallen: Vergiss den Valentinstag und kauf dir dafür lieber eine Dauerkarte für das Fussballstadion.

14. Ich habe mich für einen Yogakurs eingetragen, damit ich meine Schenkel besser hinter den Kopf bekomme. 

Sollten bei den Kandidatinnen aus Ostrach und Umgebung mehr als ein oder zwei Punkte zutreffen, unbedingt zuschlagen ...

Gruss

Question_mark


----------



## M_o_t (18 April 2007)

@Markus

ich kann dir nur sagen hab den Beruf mal als Frau und such einen Mann der das mitmacht und auch verkraftet, daß Frau evtl im technischen Bereich was besser weiß 

Gruß
Silke


----------



## zotos (18 April 2007)

M_o_t schrieb:


> @Markus
> 
> ich kann dir nur sagen hab den Beruf mal als Frau und such einen Mann der das mitmacht und auch verkraftet, daß Frau evtl im technischen Bereich was besser weiß
> 
> ...



Ich war mal mit einer Vollblut Handwerkerin zusammen... das war nicht immer einfach ;o)


----------



## M_o_t (18 April 2007)

Einfach wäre ja wohl auch langweilig, oder ?


----------



## Markus (19 April 2007)

M_o_t schrieb:


> @Markus
> 
> ich kann dir nur sagen hab den Beruf mal als Frau und such einen Mann der das mitmacht und auch verkraftet, daß Frau evtl im technischen Bereich was besser weiß
> 
> ...


 
gut ich bin es gewonht das alle um mich herum inkl. der hunde, kühe und gänseblümchen irgendwas besser können als ich...

was heisst das jetzt konkret?
willst du mich heiraten silke?


----------



## Ralle (19 April 2007)

Markus schrieb:


> gut ich bin es gewonht das alle um mich herum inkl. der hunde, kühe und gänseblümchen irgendwas besser können als ich...
> 
> was heisst das jetzt konkret?
> willst du mich heiraten silke?



@Silke
Ja nimm ihn, dann ist er ausgeglichener !
Darf ich Trauzeuge sein? Ich bring auch ne SPS mit, könnt ihr euch gegenseitig an den Finger bammeln!

@Markus
PS: Wo ist schon wieder mein Lieblingssmiley in der Liste rechts?
Wer ist hier unausgeglichen?


----------



## zotos (19 April 2007)

Markus schrieb:


> ...
> willst du mich heiraten silke?



Markus := Diplomat + Romantiker;

;o)


----------



## M_o_t (19 April 2007)

@Markus
nur wenn ins Allgäu ziehst 

@Ralle
Trauzeuge wird dann ja wohl selbst programmiert


----------



## Rainer Hönle (19 April 2007)

Sehen wir dann "episode one" auf dem Forumstreffen?


----------



## plc_tippser (19 April 2007)

M_o_t schrieb:


> @Markus
> nur wenn ins Allgäu ziehst
> 
> @Ralle
> Trauzeuge wird dann ja wohl selbst programmiert


 

Ist das nötig? In dem Job ist das doch sowieso nur die Postfachadresse


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (19 April 2007)

Question_mark schrieb:


> Hallo Markus,
> 
> die ideale Frau sollte folgende Sprüche unbedingt und ganz locker draufhaben :...


 
Perfekt wäre doch, wenn sie sagen könnte:

15. "Schatz, deine Visualisierung habe ich bis morgen früh fertig."

Dann steht dem Glück nichts mehr im Wege.

@Markus
Im Allgäu gibt es bestimmt nicht nur hübsche Kühe  .


Gruß, Onkel


----------



## nade (19 April 2007)

M_o_t schrieb:


> @Markus
> nur wenn ins Allgäu ziehst
> 
> @Ralle
> Trauzeuge wird dann ja wohl selbst programmiert


Würd bestimmt klasse aussehn ein Industrieroboter in der Kirche der die Ringe reicht.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (19 April 2007)

Wann ist denn der Termin?  

Als *Brautjungfern* stehen Ralle, plc-tippser, Volker und Lorenz schon in den Startlöchern.


----------



## zotos (19 April 2007)

deltalogic schrieb:


> Wann ist denn der Termin?
> 
> Als *Brautjungfern* stehen Ralle, plc-tippser, Volker und Lorenz schon in den Startlöchern.



Freiwillige vor für die Brautentführung?


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (19 April 2007)

zotos schrieb:


> Freiwillige vor für die Brautentführung?



Wenn ich sehe, wer die *Zeche zahlt*, gibt das sicher die 
am längsten dauernde Brautentführung der jüngsten
Geschichte. 

PS: Ich bin auch dabei.


----------



## M_o_t (19 April 2007)

Leider ist das Forumstreffen genau an dem Wochenende an dem ich schon Termine habe. Hoffe daß ich am Freitag und evtl auch noch Samstag vorbei schauen kann. 
Wer will Regie führen für Episode one?
Es könnte dann ja auch gleich mal derTestlauf Brautentführung gestartet werden


----------



## Rainer Hönle (20 April 2007)

Na wenn da die Zahl der Anmeldungen nicht noch sprunghaft ansteigt


----------



## zotos (20 April 2007)

M_o_t schrieb:


> ...
> Es könnte dann ja auch gleich mal derTestlauf Brautentführung gestartet werden



Das könnte man im Chat schon mal genauer planen.


----------



## Markus (21 April 2007)

M_o_t schrieb:


> @Markus
> nur wenn ins Allgäu ziehst


 
ist das nicht dort wo die kühe schöner sind als die mädchen?
*duckundweg*


@zotos
wäre "für dich würde ich bis ans ende der welt reisen" romantischer und diplomatisch korrekter gewesen?




> @Ralle
> Trauzeuge wird dann ja wohl selbst programmiert


 
sollen wir beim treffen eine kleinen contest machen wer den besten "trauzeugen" programmieren kann? habe noch nen kuka in der garage stehen...


----------



## Ralle (21 April 2007)

Markus schrieb:


> ist das nicht dort wo die kühe schöner sind als die mädchen?
> *duckundweg*



Zwecklos, kein Wunder, daß der Markus keine abbekommt, bei dem Charme!!!


----------



## Rainer Hönle (21 April 2007)

Markus schrieb:


> ist das nicht dort wo die kühe schöner sind als die mädchen?


Das war doch Ostfriesland nicht das Allgäu!


----------



## zotos (21 April 2007)

Markus schrieb:


> ist das nicht dort wo die kühe schöner sind als die mädchen?
> *duckundweg*
> 
> 
> ...



Ähm nein. Das ist Inhaltlich total verschieden.


----------



## Tobi P. (21 April 2007)

Ralle schrieb:


> Zwecklos, kein Wunder, daß der Markus keine abbekommt, bei dem Charme!!!




Scheissegal. Du kannst den Charme eines Bulldozers haben, solange du dieses Manko mit einer Brechstange zwischen den Beinen ausgleichst 


Gruß Tobi


----------



## ZOOM (22 April 2007)

Aufreissen für SPS Programmierer Teil 1.

A. Probiere es nüchtern bei angetrunkenen Frauen.
B. Probiere es leicht angetrunken bei volltrunknen Frauen.
C. Lass dich niemals Volltrunken auf Frauen ein. Das wird immer teuer.

D. Lass dir niemals vor dem Sex ihre LEBENSTORRY oder PROBLEME gleich reindrücken.

E. Wenn sie in der Disco rumzickt oder mit anderen weiterzieht lass sie gleich fallen.

F. Niemals lange Telefonate fürhen sondern gleich treffen. So scheiss wie Email hin udn Her oder SMS Absolut nie anfangen.

G. Beschrieb deinen Job kurz in einen Satz. 

H. Sülz sie leise und charmant mit Komplimenten zu. So hast du ihre Aufmerksamkeit.

I. Reg ihre Fantasie an, in Sachen Sex.

J. Mach manchmal klare deutliche Ansagen. So das ihr klar ist was ihr beide heute Abend noch macht.

K. Beim Sex, Heb dir zu viel Romantik für spätere Dates auf. Nagel Sie erst mal bis ihre Ohren rot anlaufen. Frauen wollen keine Stofftiere sondern Tiger, die sie dann in einiger Zeit in Stofftiere verwandeln können.

L. Vergiss 15 Euro Schlampen. Geh Wichsen oder wenn du in Bankog oder Peking den Platzhirsch raushängen lassen willst lass dir für 300 Euro 3-4 gescheite Nutten aufs Zimmer kommen und empfange sie an der Hotelbar wo dich alle sehen.


----------



## ZOOM (22 April 2007)

seeba schrieb:


> Wäääh, in so Kreisen verkehrst du?  Sind die wirklich so drauf? Sind ja menschliche Abgründe. :???:


 
Ja jetzt darfste ja auch schon in den Puff.


----------



## ZOOM (22 April 2007)

Metropolis Lösung.

Mache eine grosse Party.
Nur gebundene Männer dürfen kommen.
Nur wenn sie eine single Begleitung mitbringen.

Der Kerl der dir an diesen Abend zu deiner passenden Lebensgefährtin verhilft bekommt ein funkelnagelneues Mountenbike mit allen Extras von dir. Welches du bei der Party auch gross zur Schau stellst.

So bekommst du die besten Single Mädels aus ihren Bekanntenkreis und die betratschen die Mädels schon das se dich kenen lernen wollen.

PS: Sollte keine passende dabei sein hau Acid in die Bowle, dann wirds wenigstens ne gelungene Orgie.


----------

